

GoWalla Founder discuss battle w/FourSquare & Facebook - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGVp7XoYRaU
Great interview with founder of GoWalla on the value of product design, FourSquare's success, integrating with the "enemies" and Facebook.
======
jonathanjaeger
He talks a lot about Austin and creating a company culture there. There's been
a lot of talk about NYC vs. Silicon Valley, but great companies can happen in
more than two cities (Living Social in D.C., Gowalla in Austin, Mahalo in
L.A., etc.). Seems like many people are talking about the perks of starting
outside of the Valley more and more as it becomes a little easier to do so
over time.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
That's a good thing to point out... first guest we've had from Austin and he
make a ton of great points on why it's a great place to put your company.

------
HectorRamos
This was a great show to watch live. Liked the discussion on creating a
startup outside of the Silicon Valley bubble, building on top of the Facebook
and Foursquare platform, and creating great company culture.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
For those who want to watch live, the show is taped on Tuesday and Friday at
1PM pacific time.the show can be seen
live:[http://www.thisweekin.com/livehttp://www.ustream.tv/thisweek...](http://www.thisweekin.com/livehttp://www.ustream.tv/thisweekin)

------
AWOL
I give it 2-3 years before both of these companies start losing a massive
amount of members, and people just stop checking in...about the same time when
the global consciousness realizes social media was a fun game but that its
time to grow up.

------
markjeffrey
Extra interesting interview since Gowalla just integrated Foursquare (!) Josh
explains why he did that -- the 'turn around and hug the bear that's chasing
you' move.

